# Programmierhilfe: Pumpensteuerung



## xpert (25 Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute !!!  

Ich stehe wiedermal vor einem kleinen Problem. Ich habe 4 Pumpen ...2 werden über FU geregelt und 2 sind nicht geregelt (50Hz)...so... es sollten immer 2 Pumpen miteinander laufen...(eine ungeregelte und eine über FU)hat eine der laufenden Pumpe eine störung so sollte das programm auf die anderen 2 Pumpen wechseln...ist da aber auch eine auf störung ,dann laufen 2 pumpen über FU... und die letzte konstelation wäre noch 2 ungeregelte Pumpen miteinander.... muss ich jetzt da alle Variationen die es geben könnte ausprogrammieren oder hat mir jemand einen Vorschlag wie man so was lösst?? herzlichsten dank


----------



## Maxl (26 Januar 2005)

Es gäbe vielleicht einen einfachern Weg...

Generell würde ich aber alle 4 Konstellationen komplett ausprogrammieren!
Sollte in 5 oder 10 Jaren mal eine Programmänderung fällig werden, ist diese Variante sicher am leichtesten nachvollziehbar!


mfg
Max


----------



## jonny_b (27 Januar 2005)

Guten Tag,
zum probieren:
starte mit erster geregelten Pumpe: Sollwert wird z.B. immer um 10%
erhöht: nach zehn Stufen wird 100% erreicht, dann kannst Du die nicht geregelte zuschalten, gleichzeitig die geregelte abschalten;
brauchst Du mehr Power starte die geregelte wieder von (10-100)%;
bei Störung wechsle auf die beiden anderen mit selben Sollwert.

Gruß
jonny


----------



## jonny_b (27 Januar 2005)

Guten Tag,
zum probieren:
starte mit erster geregelten Pumpe: Sollwert wird z.B. immer um 10%
erhöht: nach zehn Stufen wird 100% erreicht, dann kannst Du die nicht geregelte zuschalten, gleichzeitig die geregelte abschalten;
brauchst Du mehr Power starte die geregelte wieder von (10-100)%;
bei Störung wechsle auf die beiden anderen mit selben Sollwert.

Gruß
jonny


----------



## xpert (28 Januar 2005)

*Danke für euren Denkanstoss !*

:idea: 

Ich werde jetzt alle Konstelationen ausprogrammieren...Maxl hast schon recht... wenn da mal ein anderer Programmierer dran geht ist es so am einfachsten.... danke an alle die mir HELFEN konnten...  gruss :wink:


----------

